# !WARNING! Fake Cotton Bacon V2 in Cape Town



## Anneries

Hi guys,

On a whatsapp group I am a member of, they have recently found fake Cotton bacon *from a vendor in Cape Town*. _So please just check the packaging before making a purchase, especially with authentic CB's price that is becoming very reasonable. _

@Gert_Koen have confirmed it with Wick n Vape that it is actually fake BCv2.

Things to look out for is the printing on the packaging. It is a dead give a way. Then it also doesn't hold its form and doesnt split as the orignial does.

See picture below for markings on the clone.


In the picture below you can clearly see the red marks on the clone/fake Cotton Bacon v2 that the member bought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Christos

So the brighter the red then fake?
My CB.


----------



## Schnappie

Think Craig also mentioned it shouldnt say made in china on the back but i stand to be corrected


----------



## Christos

Schnappie said:


> Think Craig also mentioned it shouldnt say made in china on the back but i stand to be corrected


Well my colours are clearly off and the logo used "By wick and vape" is different. Bought from the same place though in JHB. Mine say made in the USA at the back.

On closer inspection the logo is just a print offset. Also the colours are very nearly identical so I think Im good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yip apparently quite a bit of this around. The Made in China is only a sticker that is stuck onto the back of the pack.


----------



## wikus

Thanks for the heads up, now the vendors just need to check there batches.


----------



## boxerulez

wikus said:


> Thanks for the heads up, now the vendors just need to check there batches.


Then it is safe to say the clone is NOT a 1:1?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## craigb

boxerulez said:


> Then it is safe to say the clone is NOT a 1:1?


Only styled


----------



## Anneries

That is the made in china sticker stuck to the back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

Anneries said:


> View attachment 96720
> 
> 
> That is the made in china sticker stuck to the back.


Ahh that is a 3F Vape sticker

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez

boxerulez said:


> Ahh that is a 3F Vape sticker


Its a PLU tag that, exactly as 3FVape uses on their stock, same layout everything.


----------



## Anneries

boxerulez said:


> Ahh that is a 3F Vape sticker



Did not know that, then the local shops should probably just take it off before selling it to the clients.


----------



## boxerulez

Anneries said:


> Did not know that, then the local shops should probably just take it off before selling it to the clients.


Could still well be fake,


----------



## boxerulez

See






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Just checked all of ours, it's legit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Anneries

boxerulez said:


> Could still well be fake,



These packages, photos that I have shared, have been confirmed as fake by Wick N Vape. 

What I found interesting is that the shop in Canal Walk is using 3F Vape as their supplier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Anneries said:


> These packages, photos that I have shared, have been confirmed as fake by Wick N Vape.
> 
> What I found interesting is that the shop in Canal Walk is using 3F Vape as their supplier.


Many shops are using 3FVape, specially the smaller ones. 3F does wholesale of a lot of authentic goods, including some GOONS they found somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

boxerulez said:


> Ahh that is a 3F Vape sticker



Now why doesn't that surprise me? Lucky I will never buy from them.


----------



## Gert_Koen

Good morning folks.
Had some more feedback from Wick n Vape regarding fake CBV2.








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

LOL rich, selling cotton for over 500% of its true value and calling china ruthless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BubiSparks

I've noticed a number of vendors selling at around the R80-R90 mark recently (not the Bacon Bits) - wonder if it's anything to do with this?


----------



## Gert_Koen

boxerulez said:


> LOL rich, selling cotton for over 500% of its true value and calling china ruthless.


But selling it at 1000% is just not right 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

BubiSparks said:


> I've noticed a number of vendors selling at around the R80 mark recently (not the Bacon Bits) - wonder if it's anything to do with this?


Well @Vape Hyper sells the good stuff at R100 and its authentic, so I just get mine there, know I can trust Zubair, know I can trust a lot of others too,but his price is just the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen

boxerulez said:


> Well @Vape Hyper sells the good stuff at R100 and its authentic, so I just get mine there, know I can trust Zubair, know I can trust a lot of others too,but his price is just the best.


Look the guy I bought it from was truly upset and apologetic and went through his stock and found that there was a couple of packets in the batch.
So that is what they do..They send you a few fakes with authentic in a order.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BubiSparks

I have a five pack of "Authentic" Cotton Bacon V2 coming in from Fasttech ($14.76) - Should have it by Wednesday. Will post if it's genuine or not.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Gert_Koen said:


> Look the guy I bought it from was truly upset and apologetic and went through his stock and found that there was a couple of packets in the batch.
> So that is what they do..They send you a few fakes with authentic in a order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


In all honesty, for eg. 3FVape, sell batteries. It is know that some middlemen will add fake chocs into their batches of batteries also.... but is it 3f or is it their supplier? That will be seen eventually.

3F has a lot of authentic goods, even those goons that 528 denies upon are authentic, had them side by side yesterday and ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Gert_Koen

I guess one never really know for sure...Who would have thoughts CB....Such a low value product..Never the less,I suspected it and was beyond myself when it was confirmed fake.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mando

Got mine from The Vape Station in Edward Street, Bellville for R90 and it's legit.









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

I started with using Bacon cotton.
But ive switched now


----------



## Gert_Koen

Mando said:


> Got mine from The Vape Station in Edward Street, Bellville for R90 and it's legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yup that is authentic.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

The Vendor Replaced my CB and was contacting everyone that had bought from them to check authenticity.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Anneries said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On a whatsapp group I am a member of, they have recently found fake Cotton bacon in a shop in Canal Walk.
> 
> @Gert_Koen have confirmed it with Wick n Vape that it is actually fake BCv2.
> 
> Things to look out for is the printing on the packaging. It is a dead give a way. Then it also doesn't hold its form and doesnt split as the orignial does.
> 
> See picture below for markings on the clone.
> View attachment 96716
> 
> In the picture below you can clearly see the red marks on the clone/fake Cotton Bacon v2 that the member bought.
> 
> View attachment 96717


Thank you the heads up!!


----------



## Gert_Koen

Just a correction.
It's not from the shop in Canal walk .It is a different vendor.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## toefymobile

Does it matter


----------



## Gert_Koen

toefymobile said:


> Does it matter


Nope it doesn't.
All vendors getting CB from anywhere besides directly from Wick n Vape should check theire stock.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries

Gert_Koen said:


> Just a correction.
> It's not from the shop in Canal walk .It is a different vendor.



Thank you for the correction, edited first post.


----------



## BubiSparks

Well my Fasttech shipment arrived yesterday, and to my surprise the CB2 appears to be genuine......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Just buy from dischem guys... lmao

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------

